# Plant ID



## leejones15 (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody know what this plant is? The one with the rounded leaves. It is popping up all over my pasture.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Cardamine hirsuta or Hairy bittercress
compare:


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I believe we have something from the same plant family here in pa the name is slipping my mind right now are the leaves kind of puffy/thick


----------



## leejones15 (Apr 4, 2015)

Blast...I put down clover seed last fall and this is what is coming up. I was really hoping someone would say a clover variety...
It was a crazy summer and fall last year, guess my first shot at a bee pasture failed.


----------

